# Help me understand my setup



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

I need some help understanding the following, please do not beat me up too bad because I know this topic can get some people fired up from what I have read. 

I have an original (non slim) PS3 that can’t send bitstream and I have been advised how to set the PS3 up to send L-PCM. The way it was explained is that it is the same information and instead of my new Onkyo Tx-NR609 doing the decoding the PS3 decodes the DTS-HD Master (for example).

My real question is, I cannot figure out what listening mode I should set on the Onkyo. I have yet been able to set any of the newer formats on the AV. Should DTS-HD Master be a choice even though I am sending the receiver L-PCM. Is that even an option to “set” on the receiver? I have been through the manual several times, but am still confused. I do understand that because I am sending the receiver the L-PCM format that the DTS-HD Master light will not light. 

I am sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but I would like my system to live up to its full potential and not be held back because I am stupid and don’t understand what on earth I am doing.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Monty said:


> I need some help understanding the following, please do not beat me up too bad because I know this topic can get some people fired up from what I have read.
> 
> I have an original (non slim) PS3 that can&#146;t send bitstream and I have been advised how to set the PS3 up to send L-PCM. The way it was explained is that it is the same information and instead of my new Onkyo Tx-NR609 doing the decoding the PS3 decodes the DTS-HD Master (for example).
> 
> ...


Not knowing what you are doing does not make you stupid. Many of us here are just like you and learning as we go. You have come to the right place as there are many knowledgable people here that will steer you along the way.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Not knowing what you are doing does not make you stupid. Many of us here are just like you and learning as we go. You have come to the right place as there are many knowledgable people here that will steer you along the way.


2nded - no such thing as a stupid question here. Unfortunately, I am not one of those tech-saavy people so we will have to wait for the real experts to chime in..... :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're sending LPCM to your AVR, I think it should switch to "LPCM" mode and not allow you to select other surround modes. Have you found the LPCM setting in your PS3? Do you have your PS3 connected via HDMI to your AVR?


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

My ps3 is connected with hdmi 1.4 cables and is set to lpcm. On my receiver it displays it as multichand pcm it does let me change it to thx and other modes. I will try and post a picture if I can.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm, we'll, you don't want to do any processing to that signal except for bass management and Audyssey. What sound modes are available?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You will have surround an stereo and multichannel stereo options when running PCM audio. 
The PS3 will handle decoding of your audio source. 

You can still tweak your levels to EQ the room. There are many threads regarding this. But feel free to ask here as well.


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

My ps3 says it's putting out dolby true hd and my receiver sets itself to multichannel and the receiver shows pcm


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Monty,
I think you're good to go - the PS3 is decoding and the receiver is receiving across multiple channels. If it were me I'd listen to some multichannel material I was familiar with and see if it sounded right at this point (i.e. getting the correct sound out of all speakers).

Make sure you have run Audyssey or otherwise set your speakers/sub appropriately in terms of level and distance/phase.

The listening modes you should have available should be things like Audyssey EQ and dynamic volume - things that can operate regardless of the input signal. 

Based on what you hear, does it sound like everything is set up correctly or do you perceive a problem?


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

NegativeEntropy said:


> Monty,
> I think you're good to go - the PS3 is decoding and the receiver is receiving across multiple channels. If it were me I'd listen to some multichannel material I was familiar with and see if it sounded right at this point (i.e. getting the correct sound out of all speakers).


To be honest I can not say that I am familiar with any multichannel material. I have come of a Bose Lifestyle 12 system that system only simulated surround sound. I can honestly say the other day I watch Transformers Dark of the Moon and at the beginning when the stars fly around the mountain (the Paramount) branding I was blown away it sounded like the stars just flew through my living room and my son thought we were under attack :rofl:

I played with Avatar again last night as a good reference and it did display DTS-HD MA on the display portion from my PS3. I also played Wall-E and that also showed DTS-HD MA. I think that's what it was, wil all the stuff I have looked at lately I am confused.

Once more note (and again thanks for all the support). When I watch a football game or a hockey game at my brother-in-law's house his receiver (non-HDMI) has a sports mode and it sounds great for watching the games. I have looked on the Onkyo but only see a sports option listed under "games".

Does anyone know if this Onkyo TX-NR609 has a sports mode for watching live sports games?
I am sorry for the rant...


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Monty,
I would expect modes like that to be a set of EQ or DSP settings - so no matter where it's located on the remote/menu, it should work with your setup. Try the various ones and you should hear a shift with each one.

I'm not sure about your 609, but my 709 shows what speakers it is enabling in the various modes - as long as the number of speakers is not changing to less than 5.1 (or however many you have) it should just be applying EQ or similar.

If you have a setup/test DVD or BR (like my old Avia DVD) that has audio setup, you can at least verify the correct speaker is getting the correct signal. Now that I think of it, your Bose setup may have come with one as well (I want to say my parents lifestyle system has such a CD). You can likely also download and burn one (I checked the AVS calibration disc I recently burned and that does not have any audio - only video). If your setup passes this test in LPCM mode, I'd call it good to go from a correct setup standpoint.


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

NegativeEntropy said:


> Monty,
> I would expect modes like that to be a set of EQ or DSP settings


Come to think of it I do have the Bose cd, I did not think THX was part of the EQ or DSP I though it was a separate surround mode. If I can not find my Bose CD I will download the material to test.

Thanks so much for helping me understand and providing some great information, now its time to sit back and enjoy some BD's in great surround sound!


----------

